# [CY] Cyprus | road infrastructure



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Since there's no thread for Cyprus, let me open one and show some photos from there. Mods could add the name in Greek and Turkish in the name of the thread.

In Larnaka











A2 and A1 Larnaka - Lefkosia


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

In Lefkosia:











A3:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

A9:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Troodos mountains:






































Cedar valley:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Towards Pafos:











B7:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Pafos to Limassol:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

A1 Limassol to Lefkosia:


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice roads what language do they speak in Cyprus? English? Greek?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos @snupix :cheers:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

timmy- brissy said:


> Very nice roads what language do they speak in Cyprus? English? Greek?


As you can see from the signs and the flags, they are Hellenes and they speak Hellenic.


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> As you can see from the signs and the flags, they are Hellenes and they speak Hellenic.


They also speak Turkish there, one of the officials languages, which seems to be missing completely from these signs. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Isn't the border between Greek and Turkish Cyprus closed anyway? 

And I'm definatly not a fan of trilingual signs, bilingual is bad enough as it is.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

From the thread *Cyprus: Larnaka & Pafos 2 new int. airports*
U/C roads around from the U/C airport of Larnaka.



















www.cyprusairports.com.cy


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Buddy Holly said:


> They also speak Turkish there, one of the officials languages, which seems to be missing completely from these signs. hno:


True, but the vast majority of Turkish Cypriots decide to live separately (see the occupied part of Cyprus) so don't wave your head.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Isn't the border between Greek and Turkish Cyprus closed anyway?
> 
> And I'm definatly not a fan of trilingual signs, bilingual is bad enough as it is.


They are is no Hellenic or Turkish Cyprus. The only official state is the Republic of Cyprus.


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> True, but the vast majority of Turkish Cypriots decide to live separately (see the occupied part of Cyprus) so don't wave your head.


Yes, it's black and white, they "decided to live there." :lol: Also, stop forcing the whole "Hellenic" thing down people's throats, in English it's Cypriot Greek and that's all there is to it.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Buddy Holly said:


> Yes, it's black and white, they "decided to live there." :lol: Also, stop forcing the whole "Hellenic" thing down people's throats, in English it's Cypriot Greek and that's all there is to it.


First of all what is your problem?

Second, is it me or it isn't the first time you are trying to bad-criticize my country or anything related with my country?

Third,



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> They are is no Hellenic or Turkish Cyprus. The only official state is the Republic of Cyprus.


The official name of the country is *Republic of Cyprus *and her citizens are called *Cypriots*. The off-topic discussion ends here.

If you have further questions go to the Cypriot Forum in the Hellenic Architecture Agora.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

@ChrisZwolle, since you are here can you please make the following additions and changes?

Here add the title *Κυπριακοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι *

---------------------------------------------------------

and in this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441395&page=26 change the title:

from Greek Highways/Motorways/ Αυτοκινητόδρομος*

to *Greek Highways/Motorways/ Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι*** 




* _Motorway_
** _Hellenic Motorways_


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

I have visited Cyprus in 2001. I have made only 4  pictures of roadsigns then. (the border between the Greek and Turkish part was still closed then, there was only one possilibilty to visit the Northen part of Nicosia, but I didn't do that.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Here are the photos from the northern (Turkish) part of the island:

Near Lefkoşa (Lefkosia), towards Girne (Kyreneia):






































Girne (Keryneia)


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Eastwards of Girne (Kyreneia):


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Tuzla :lol:


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

timmy- brissy said:


> Very nice roads what language do they speak in Cyprus? English? Greek?


Why should they speak/have English as an official language? Only Turkish and Hellenic* are official.

*I usually use the term "Greek" but from now on I will shift to ''Hellenic'' since I see that it pisses of many people :cheers:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Tuzla means "salt" if i am right. 
btw, i am planning to make tour de chypre in closer future  really interesting photos. and very interesting signs for minimum speed


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

x-type said:


> Tuzla means "salt" if i am right.


You're right! 



x-type said:


> btw, i am planning to make tour de chypre in closer future  really interesting photos. and very interesting signs for minimum speed


And a common speed limit is 65. I haven't seen 70 (at least not that I remember).


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

How does passage between north and south part looks like? Is it any easier for foreigners than for locals?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Great pics, those speed limits are funny, 65, 75 ...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

keber said:


> How does passage between north and south part looks like? Is it any easier for foreigners than for locals?


It's not a problem. The Greek Cypriots aren't interested in passports at all, and getting the visa (a piece of paper where you write your details and that is stamped) for the northern part is straightforward. You only need to buy an insurance for the car.

The most complicated thing is to find a crossing, as there are 5 or 6 on the whole island.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Olympios said:


> Why should they speak/have English as an official language? Only Turkish and Hellenic* are official.
> 
> *I usually use the term "Greek" but from now on I will shift to ''Hellenic'' since I see that it pisses of many people :cheers:


I guess English is also official in the areas occupied by the British. :shifty:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyprus motorway systems are in very good shape indeed


----------



## havaska (Dec 26, 2005)

snupix said:


> I guess English is also official in the areas occupied by the British. :shifty:


Technically, they're not occupied areas and are sovereign British territory as they were never 'handed back' or incorporated when the Republic of Cyprus was formed.

It would be interesting to see any pictures of the road signs from the British areas and Northern Cyprus too if anyone has them!


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting pictures of the Northern part. It is not difficult to see which countries inspired both the nothern and the southern part when they made the signage 

Are there any signs pointing to the other side of the border? When I was there in 2001, I only found signs to Famagusta, which couldn't be reached, the border crossing was on the British base. Of course I tried to come as close as possible to the border, but I was sent back. Furthermore I sas a sign poiting to Nicosia, (in the east), but after 50 m. the road ended on some barbed wire.

Two more borderpictures on Cyprus:









From Drenia to Famagusta, this border was closed.









The (then) only bordercrossing in Nicosia.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

havaska said:


> Technically, they're not occupied areas and are sovereign British territory as they were never 'handed back' or incorporated when the Republic of Cyprus was formed.
> 
> It would be interesting to see any pictures of the road signs from the British areas and Northern Cyprus too if anyone has them!


Technically it's as you said, but...
But let's not discuss that here. 

I wanted to take photos of that area (some roadsigns are marked in miles), but taking photos is forbidden there. :bash:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Palance said:


> Are there any signs pointing to the other side of the border?


I think I've seen one or two, but generally they're very rare and you need to wander around a bit. I've read in the guide where the crossings are, so I only needed to find the place.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

I found one picture with a sign where some information about teh border is provided


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

snupix said:


> Tuzla :lol:


We have the same in Bulgaria and there's one in Romania... I guess it's a Turkish toponym.


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> First of all what is your problem?
> 
> Second, is it me or it isn't the first time you are trying to bad-criticize my country or anything related with my country?
> 
> Third,


he is just frustrated Albanian who h8 averything


----------



## eiriksmil (Jan 5, 2009)

snupix said:


> I think I've seen one or two, but generally they're very rare and you need to wander around a bit. I've read in the guide where the crossings are, so I only needed to find the place.


Kyrenia is marked from the southern side of Nicosia, and Kermia (the border) is marked in the northern part of the city, when you're coming from Kyrenia 

Cool to see a thread as I've done many road trippin' miles on these roads. I think I actually recognise every place in this thread, bar the A9 to Troodos..


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

If i'm not mistaken the Motorway from Ayia Napa to Nicosia passes trough British area where the same type of signs are used, but the latin destinations change name Lefkosia = Nicosia etc.

Speed limits:









Just like Norway, low...


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

another map


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm going to Cyprus in less than a week and hoped that maybe you guys can answer a few questions I have:

- Is there anything I should know about driving in Cyprus? Any tips or suggestions?
- How is traffic overall and in cities like Nicosia and Larnaca? How's parking?
- Can you cross the border to the Northern side? If yes, which are the border crossings that are open?


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I'm going to Cyprus in less than a week and hoped that maybe you guys can answer a few questions I have:
> 
> - Is there anything I should know about driving in Cyprus? Any tips or suggestions?
> - How is traffic overall and in cities like Nicosia and Larnaca? How's parking?
> - Can you cross the border to the Northern side? If yes, which are the border crossings that are open?


I know that they drive on the left in Cyprus and that is possible to cross the border.


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I'm going to Cyprus in less than a week and hoped that maybe you guys can answer a few questions I have:
> 
> - Is there anything I should know about driving in Cyprus? Any tips or suggestions?
> - How is traffic overall and in cities like Nicosia and Larnaca? How's parking?
> - Can you cross the border to the Northern side? If yes, which are the border crossings that are open?



I just know that they drive really aggressive and dangerous there.
But nothing that you should be scared off.
You could say that they drive the same as the Estonians does.

Been there and seen it (Cyprus).


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

How long would a ferry from Greece take to Limassol, and what is the approx. price range (car + 1...4 pax)?


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Longer than from Turkey.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm now back from Cyprus and although I don't have any photos (sorry!) since I sat on the back seat most of the time , I do have some comments.

The quality of motorways is generally very good and although the speed limit is only 100km/h, most of the drivers drive around 120km/h. There are numerous speed camera warnings but I didn't manage to spot a single camera.
We also drove in the mountains. Generally the roads were very good, except in the mountain villages where the streets where really narrow and due to parking cars you often had to wait to let others pass. This brings me to parking overall. Let's say that it's creative . People generally park wherever it's possible and seemingly nobody pays for parking.
The overall traffic culture is more aggressive than in Estonia but I wouldn't call it dangerous.

The large amount and the overall style of verbal warning signs reminds me of the UK. All signs are bilingual so it's easy for tourists.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

:deadthrea


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

Are there border crossing signs on the road between Paphos and Limassol, when you pass through the British territory? Any 'welcome to uk' 'welcome to cyprus' signs or anything like that? Someone mentioned that the spelling of cities change on the signs, is that the only giveaway that you're now on British territory?


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ As far as I know there are no checkpoints between the British and Greek-Cypriot parts of the island. It's hard to see the difference too, becuase the roads look very British anyway.

However, if you cross from the Turkish part to a British part, like the crossing near Famagusta, there are checkpoints. It is clearly noticable that these checkpoints are staffed by British officers (with British police cars, etcetera).


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

It has been a long time ago I was on Cyprus, but I definately remember one (or more?) border crossing(s) east of Larnaka. At the road towards Famagusta there was no crossing when entering the British area, until reaching the Turkish part.


----------



## IndigoJo (Apr 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> Are there border crossing signs on the road between Paphos and Limassol, when you pass through the British territory? Any 'welcome to uk' 'welcome to cyprus' signs or anything like that? Someone mentioned that the spelling of cities change on the signs, is that the only giveaway that you're now on British territory?


I was last there in 1993, but there was no sign of a border crossing when you enter the British bases (I used the B6 from Paphos to Limassol - the A6 hadn't been built yet except for a brief section around Limassol). I didn't remember any "welcome to Britain" type signs - just a lot of fences and British red-brick architecture, including the rows of British council-style houses.


----------



## AstyFilos (Jul 20, 2007)

Dan said:


> Are there border crossing signs on the road between Paphos and Limassol, when you pass through the British territory? Any 'welcome to uk' 'welcome to cyprus' signs or anything like that? Someone mentioned that the spelling of cities change on the signs, is that the only giveaway that you're now on British territory?


There are no check points or signs that you are entering or exiting the British Base Areas. The only thing that is different is the vehicles of the SBA (Sovereign Base Area) police. We consider them as mere military bases. They do have a peculiar status.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

How is it going with the new motorway A7 from Pafos to Polis? When are they going to open it?


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ I guess the project is still on hold: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A7_motorway_(Cyprus). I think construction works have never been started.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

2013 imagery in Google Earth shows no sign of construction.

Wikipedia is also like 5 years outdated: _If an agreement is reached construction can commence as soon as the first quarter of 2011 with a 2015 deadline._


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ The next line refers to an article from August 2013:



> Currently, the project is on hold, although the Government announced they are reassessing the design (August 2013)


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

MichiH said:


> ^^ I guess the project is still on hold: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A7_motorway_(Cyprus). I think construction works have never been started.



Raelly? On maps it looks like that motorway is under construction. Is that wrong?


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ Which maps? I don't know online maps showing u/c roads except OSM which does not show A7 motorway. My 2nd source is wikipedia.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

MichiH said:


> ^^ Which maps? I don't know online maps showing u/c roads except OSM which does not show A7 motorway. My 2nd source is wikipedia.



At the Hallwag maps it looks like the A7 from Pafos to Polis is under construction.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Here are a few photos I took last week in Cyprus.










Motorway A1 Nicosia–Limassol:


















The highest speed allowed in Cyprus is just 100 km/h:













































I never knew there were camels in Cyprus!



















And a few photos from the Turkish part.

Highway Famagusta–Nicosia:


















The highest speed allowed is 100 km/h in the Turkish part as well:









The road across the Karpass Peninsula is excellent, with almost no traffic, but the last part is quite bumpy:









That's all, I hope you liked it. :cheers:


----------



## roaddor (Oct 13, 2015)

I did not know Cyprus was still using the British way of driving.


----------



## sotonsi (Feb 6, 2007)

^^ drive on left is not a British way of driving. For a start, the Romans did it. And it's not as if Indonesia or Japan were British colonies.

A great many countries drove on the left then swapped for pragmatic reasons / conquest (some in southern Africa and the south Pacific have swapped the other way in recent decades for pragmatic reasons). Sweden only changed in the 1960s, having avoided a change-over due to avoiding an invasion by a drive-on-right empire - unlike the nearby counties. And Malta (like Jersey and Guernsey - and, decades later, the Falklands) swapped back after the invasion ended: as islands, the pragmatic reasons for staying that was deminished due to being islands.


----------



## roaddor (Oct 13, 2015)

OK, it is a legacy from the Brits. How did then Boudica do it ?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

A romanian forum user from pum drove in Cyprus and made a few road videos. As there isn't much activity on this thread, I decided to repost these also here:

A1 Nicosia - Limassol:






A2 Pera Chorio - Larnaca:






A3 Larnaca - Ayia Napa:






A5 Kalo Chorio - Kofinou:






A6 Paphos - Limassol:






A9 Nicosia - Akaki:






The entire south coast A6 - A1 - A5 - A3


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Recent shots from A1/A5 motorway fork, coming from Limassol driving east:

1. It's A1 from Limassol to Nicosia, with A5 branching off it toward Larnaka (despite the latter being the geographically straight direction, traffic there initially goes left)











2. Two lanes for each direction











3. Selecting A5 to Larnaka


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Did Malta and Cyprus ever considered to switch to right hand running, as they are surrounded by territories where traffic goes on the right?

Sure, they are islands so it is not such a big problem as if they weren't.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Coccodrillo said:


> Did Malta and Cyprus ever considered to switch to right hand running, as they are surrounded by territories where traffic goes on the right?
> 
> Sure, they are islands so it is not such a big problem as if they weren't.



The question is interesting! If we talk about Cyprus, they should have had such plans in the 1950s. At that time, there were plans for Enosis, which had meant that Cyprus had become part of Greece. But in 1960 this was not considered feasible, so Cyprus became independent instead. Even in the years 1970-1974, Enosis was planned again.

I think that if Enosis had been completed, Cyprus would probably have been driving right now and not left.

Now in modern times, I never think that Cyprus will run other than the left. The cars and buses in Cyprus have the steering wheel on the right side as in the UK. And Cyprus has now developed very well with motorways. These are of course built for the left.

Finally, I would like to say that Cyprus is quite impressive with motorways to be a small island.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Few road photos taken around and in Famagusta:

This city lies just across the buffer zone in the Turkish occupied area. It is the de jure capital of Famagusta district, which spreads across both parts of Cyprus. 

1. Approaching the separation line from the republic-controlled side (town of Deryneia): the Greek Cypriot control point is barely visible at the far end of the road. The Turkish Cypriot one follows after another 100m. As it's easy to guess, taking photos there is forbidden.
There is free parking right by the control spot for those not wishing to take the vehicle over (as insurances of Republic-registered cars have no validity in the occupied area).











2. What follows after passing the Turkish control point is a perfectly straight road of some kilometers length, speed limit of 50 at max and barbed wire fences left and right (these continuing longer for the right, with the legendary Varosha city there, left decaying in the buffer zone). "No photography" signs repeated over and over. 

Then we reach the very outskirts of Famagusta:











3. Following the signs to the center, we still encounter the buffer zone fence here and there. On this photo, it runs right in front of the church, which is left decaying in the zone along with several others 











4. Street view in the outskirts











5. Approaching the center, another sign + beginning of a dual carriageway street. In the background, buffer zone fence still greeting the visitor.











6. Shops, businesses and institutions along the road











7. Goal of this excursion: the walled Old City











8. Entering the Walled City, by vehicle or on foot











9. The inside is rich in old monuments as well as tourist spots, but also has quiet residential areas. That's a typical street in those:


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ I'm amused you visited a walled city inside a walled country.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

We know that Cyprus has really good standards on their roads and that they have a lot of motorways 

But what about traffic from Cyprus to Europe? Are there no ferries further to Greece? Or possibly to Italy? Do they have to go to Turkey or possibly Israel to come by car to a mainland? And then from there to drive to Europe?

Cyprus sees Greece as a brotherland. Why do they have no ferries there?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to share with you some pictures I took last week during my short visit to Cyprus. Although I was there for only 3 days, I managed to clinch 100% of their motorway network (which is short, but does the job for this small country).

General speed limits in the country:










The second sign, reminding to drive on the left, can be found everywhere inside the country, even on secondary roads deep inside Cyprus.










The following pictures will be on A5 and A1, driving from Larnaca to Paphos:

On A5, right before meeting the A1, the motorway can be easily converted in a military runway strip if needed. Some runway-type markings are already there:










Approaching Limassol:










Limassol bypass:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice photos. What did you think of the 100 km/h motorway speed limit?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

A1 continuing from Limassol to Paphos is scenic:



















Entrance to the only motorway tunnel in Cyprus:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Now turning back on A1, from Paphos all the way up to Nicosia:










The tunnel entrance on the other side:










This sign has seen better days. It might be a leftover from roadworks:










Approaching A1/A5 interchange. Notice that the English name "Nicosia" is written on the signs:










On all other signs they always write the Greek name of the city, "Lefkosia":


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Now on A1 from Nicosia to Larnaca. The section of A1 from Nicosia to A2 is the only 3-lane motorway in Cyprus:



















At the southern end of A2 there is a roundabout at the interchange with A3. The speed limit there drops to 65 km/h:










The 65 km/h speed limit can be found in many places across the country. It is uncommon in other European countries to have speed limits that end with 5, instead of beeing rounded.










Also a picture with the short A9, north-west of Nicosia:










I also posted pictures with the Ledras street border crossing point in Nicosia, between the Greek Cyprus (south) and Turkish Cyprus (north). You can find them here.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

bogdymol said:


> Although I was there for only 3 days, I managed to clinch 100% of their motorway network (which is short, but does the job for this small country).


Hey, I have the same plan for next winter  I wanna stay 3-5 days and maybe I can clich the B roads too :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice photos. What did you think of the 100 km/h motorway speed limit?


Well, it depends. I was often driving like everybody else with 110-120 km/h where possible. However, the motorways in Cyprus are designed to a relatively low standard*, so I could sometime understand the 100 km/h speed limit. Plus that the country is relatively small, so any motorway trip cannot take more than 2 hours from one side of the country to the other one.

*Low standard: the motorways in Cyprus looked more like expressways in other european countries. The turns were sometime tight, there were also ramps as well as many entrances and exists (one with 25 km/h speed limit signed on the motorway as the turn was sudden).

Also, in Cyprus there are no on-motorway rest areas or gas stations. They are however signed on the motorway nearby exists, but sometimes they were right at the exit, other times 2 km away on a secondary road.



MichiH said:


> Hey, I have the same plan for next winter  I wanna stay 3-5 days and maybe I can clich the B roads too :cheers:


Cyprus is nice, I liked it. However, there is not much to do except going to the beach or for a swim, so I am not sure I would visit it during winter.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

bogdymol said:


> Cyprus is nice, I liked it. However, there is not much to do except going to the beach or for a swim, so I am not sure I would visit it during winter.


I don't like too warm conditions, I don't like the beach and I don't like seeing too many tourists. I've been to Malta last February for 5 days and it was just great. Warm and dry during the day, you could go everywhere. I thought about a similar trip to Cyprus, maybe early March. Climate should be similar to Malta.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

bogdymol said:


> Limassol bypass


It's actually a motorway right through Limassol. There's a big city on both sides of the motorway.

I was in Cyprus in April (2017). I didn't swim in the sea, but I still found it interesting. There was a lot to do in Cyprus, I was mostly on the Turkish side.


----------

